# Can we get some privacy!!!



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 23, 2012)

Heres two of my leopards doing what they do best. Enjoy 


View My Video


Does anyone know how I can upload a good quality video here? Tinypic made the video extra widescreen for some reason.


----------



## ascott (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay so one word comes to mind;

"Perv"

P)


----------



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2012)

Sure when they do it in public people clap, but when I do, all of the sudden the authorities have to get involved.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, the video is distorted. What sizes are the two leopards? I can see that the female is much larger, but I am curious, because I have a large female, and my male, though as yet immature will still be much smaller when he matures. I figure, that when he's 12", she'll be around 18".


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 24, 2012)

ascott said:


> Okay so one word comes to mind;
> 
> "Perv"
> 
> P)



Ha ha indeed 



dmmj said:


> Sure when they do it in public people clap, but when I do, all of the sudden the authorities have to get involved.



Exactly whats the world coming to these days?



yagyujubei said:


> Yes, the video is distorted. What sizes are the two leopards? I can see that the female is much larger, but I am curious, because I have a large female, and my male, though as yet immature will still be much smaller when he matures. I figure, that when he's 12", she'll be around 18".



The female is much larger. I just measured the male and he is only a little over 11 inches. I couldnt get to the female but she is around 18 inches I will measure when she comes out to graze. You should be fine if your male is a good breeder. My male breeds her multiple times every day.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 24, 2012)

Just measured her and shes 17 inches on the dot.


----------



## bigred (Jun 24, 2012)

Gotta give the male an atta boy for the effort, thats a big female


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 24, 2012)

Way to score big Little Man.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 24, 2012)

bigred said:


> Gotta give the male an atta boy for the effort, thats a big female



Nothing better than a nice mating session then sliding off for a nice grass meal which he did 10 seconds later. 



cljohnson said:


> Way to score big Little Man.



Oh this boy scores big I call him Lebron James.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 24, 2012)

Wilt " the stilt" chamberlain might be a better name.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 24, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Wilt " the stilt" chamberlain might be a better name.



Thats actually who I was going to say but I dont know how many people know him here.


----------

